# another newbie



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Just wanted to introduce myself and say "hi!"  

I've been lurking for a bit and thought it was time to join up. I've currently got two tanks, a 26g and a 20g, neither of which are looking that great right now. In fact, the 26g will be coming apart soon so that I can make a fresh start, and at that time I am sure that I will have plenty of questions to ask! 

Here in the Bay Area there seems to be a fairly active plant club, but one can never have too much help and insight! :lol: 

Chris


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Chris! Are you a member of SFBAAPS?

Carlos


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice to meet you! And you already have an "Art avatar clone"....


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Welcome to the forum, Chris! Are you a member of SFBAAPS?


Not officially! :roll: I'm on the email list, but that's about it so far. I am moving soon (just ~20 miles), so I am not looking to get any new plants or do much else other than "thought experiments" at the moment. Once we are settled in the new place, I will make a better effort at visiting with the local fish/plant groups, and perhaps becoming an official member.

After a many year hiatus, I got back into the aquarium hobby just a few years ago, which is coincidentally when I discovered how cool planted tanks were! Since then I have been learning a bit and trying a few things, but haven't done much move due to too much moving (TN -> MI -> CA!) and too few resources ($$), but now I am ready to dive in.

And there is a long answer to a short question!


----------

